# Holiday meat banning again



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Every year the meat is banned and yet the chicken size in the stores is depressing currently in our area the chicken looks more like birds, so I've started raising my own chicken.

The price of ham is ridiculous and the portions are so small the retailers want to make a holiday killing and yet the shelves will soon be bare of meat products fresh and canned such as spam, corn beef imports and cheese, it's the same every single year, I have yet to see a huge can of ham or large smoked ham leg like the states in the grocery stores, I don't see how these retailers can be hurt by imports but every year they panic and stop the sale of them, these imports are needed especially during the holiday seasons also bacon drys up, they are claiming refrigeration costs and yet the prices are similar to stateside or higher and yet the employees get only 250 pesos per day as wages, how are they losing money?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Every year the meat is banned and yet the chicken size in the stores is depressing currently in our area the chicken looks more like birds, so I've started raising my own chicken.
> 
> The price of ham is ridiculous and the portions are so small the retailers want to make a holiday killing and yet the shelves will soon be bare of meat products fresh and canned such as spam, corn beef imports and cheese, it's the same every single year, I have yet to see a huge can of ham or large smoked ham leg like the states in the grocery stores, I don't see how these retailers can be hurt by imports but every year they panic and stop the sale of them, these imports are needed especially during the holiday seasons also bacon drys up, they are claiming refrigeration costs and yet the prices are similar to stateside or higher and yet the employees get only 250 pesos per day as wages, how are they losing money?


M,

You and I need to get together and start a fresh meat company store outlet in your area. Just come North of Manila and all products foreign and domestic are available at the normal cost - Christmas or the rest of the year. Buy it here, truck it there and sell. Just think of the killing we'd make! Hahaha.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

No shortages down here, must be a local thing. Might be a good business enterprise for you guys in the area.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you guys serious? Every single year there's shortages of chicken or the chicken is so tiny or we get the chicken that has broken legs ...Lol I'm not kidding in major grocery chain stores, already there's a shortage of SM bacon, I won't eat any other kind of bacon except maybe Frabelle smoked bacon and I never see those huge chickens called "Capon"never anymore, last time I seen those for sale was about 4 years ago, butterball turkey price is close to insanity.

lines in the grocery stores get so long you could be waiting for an hour plus, we have major shortages in fast food spots, we could use about 6 more each of Jollibee, McDonalds and Burger King's. Items that will soon be disappearing every year are the canned meats I had listed above or what's left is the odd Spam flavors and spicy corned beef. On a lighter note a brand new Shakey's opened up here.

About the only thing that never runs out is pork, beef will have it's challenges especially the beef legs for beef bone soup "Bulalo" and hamburger is always a challenge, good tasting hamburger, I can only find it at two spots and I have to be there early or it's all gone, hamburger is sold but it's either got too much gristle in it or ? hard to explain.

I live in a huge area with millions of citizens, we have malls, grocery stores, major chain grocery stores, many and yet I see the shortages I don't understand why this area s*cks so badly?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

MCA I live in Cavite and have no problem getting what you are looking for in the SM's, Waltermart, Robinsons, etc. Basically the bacon, spam, good size chickens and even the leg of ham in some places. A lot of this I can get at S&R which I live between 3 stores Nuvali, Imus and Alabang plus a Rustan's before I hit Alabang. Guess you just choose the wrong area to live in. Was in Rustan's last week and they had great chickens plus capons and squab(baby chicken), S&R always has squab,

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> MCA I live in Cavite and have no problem getting what you are looking for in the SM's, Waltermart, Robinsons, etc. Basically the bacon, spam, good size chickens and even the leg of ham in some places. A lot of this I can get at S&R which I live between 3 stores Nuvali, Imus and Alabang plus a Rustan's before I hit Alabang. Guess you just choose the wrong area to live in. Was in Rustan's last week and they had great chickens plus capons and squab(baby chicken), S&R always has squab,
> 
> Chuck





M.C.A. said:


> Are you guys serious? Every single year there's shortages of chicken or the chicken is so tiny or we get the chicken that has broken legs ...Lol I'm not kidding in major grocery chain stores, already there's a shortage of SM bacon, I won't eat any other kind of bacon except maybe Frabelle smoked bacon and I never see those huge chickens called "Capon"never anymore, last time I seen those for sale was about 4 years ago, butterball turkey price is close to insanity.
> 
> lines in the grocery stores get so long you could be waiting for an hour plus, we have major shortages in fast food spots, we could use about 6 more each of Jollibee, McDonalds and Burger King's. Items that will soon be disappearing every year are the canned meats I had listed above or what's left is the odd Spam flavors and spicy corned beef. On a lighter note a brand new Shakey's opened up here.
> 
> ...


Yep, same north of Manila anywhere in or close to Angeles. Everything available any time of year.

MCA, I'm thinking the only logical reason you're lacking for products where you are is a corrupt local and or provincial officials keeping name brands out of stores and malls in an effort to make money on personally owned products or companies. That's the only thing I could figure as a reason for the lack of products.
Reminds me of a post here on site some time ago where local officials would not allow any name brands of fast food or even large restaurants into their area to keep a choke hold on local product sales only.
For sure it sounds as if you are living in the wrong area.
When out and about, look for and find a location of Fresh Options Meats.
They are everywhere and very good quality. Beef is in demand so at times ya need to order a day or two ahead of time. We use them all the time here in conjunction with the local open market.


Jet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Squab? What?*



bidrod said:


> MCA I live in Cavite and have no problem getting what you are looking for in the SM's, Waltermart, Robinsons, etc. Basically the bacon, spam, good size chickens and even the leg of ham in some places. A lot of this I can get at S&R which I live between 3 stores Nuvali, Imus and Alabang plus a Rustan's before I hit Alabang. Guess you just choose the wrong area to live in. Was in Rustan's last week and they had great chickens plus capons and squab(baby chicken), S&R always has squab,
> 
> Chuck


What is Squab? Lol.. I've never heard of that, is it any good, I looked it up and it looks like a bird and I guess it's a pigeon, they don't sell that sort of bird in my state of ND but I have seen citizens raise pigeons. I do remember stateside trying game hen and it seemed lacking flavor. Sure would like a Capon though, last time I seen one it went for 500 pesos, one of those would cook perfectly and feed everyone real well in our Turbo Broiler, I've been cooking our chickens that way, nearly like a rotessiere chicken when it's done but I marinate overnight with salt, magic sarap and garlic powder, little bit black pepper.

I live in an area full of millions of ducks, actually the municipality is known for raising ducks and it's tasty but the last thing on my mind because it's so available.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes. 
Squab is pigeon, but hopefully raised on a better diet than a pigeon in the city eats.

Learn How to Raise Pigeons for Meat- Sustainable Farming - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, same north of Manila anywhere in or close to Angeles. Everything available any time of year.
> 
> MCA, I'm thinking the only logical reason you're lacking for products where you are is a corrupt local and or provincial officials keeping name brands out of stores and malls in an effort to make money on personally owned products or companies. That's the only thing I could figure as a reason for the lack of products.
> Reminds me of a post here on site some time ago where local officials would not allow any name brands of fast food or even large restaurants into their area to keep a choke hold on local product sales only.
> ...


I never heard of that but I feel it makes sense, there seems to be no other reason for this because people do have money and these fast food chains are so busy you're standing room only every single time, I've had to turn away from McD's several times because there is no seating and now it's 24hrs but the distance is to far for a late night stop and I've found that the food isn't so hot later on in the evenings and I don't want to drive 30 - 40 minutes to get a hamburger.

We got our first gas station last year and it's still not open ... it just sits, fully completed many months ago and ? and then just 50 yds away another gas station opened up and within one month it was built and it opened immediately so actually we have two but the other one for some reason hasn't opened but the other gas station said it will eventually open...Lol Geez.

There is one grocery chain South Supermarket that seems to have many imported products and a larger supply including spam so I'll have to stock up within a week and now for the first time Johnsonville Sausages.. but Ooff 300 pesos for 5 pieces though but wow it's been 6 years since I had real sausage and it was unbelievable good, I can't believe just how horribly bad the local sausage recipe is until we once again had the real thing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I never heard of that but I feel it makes sense, there seems to be no other reason for this because people do have money and these fast food chains are so busy you're standing room only every single time, I've had to turn away from McD's several times because there is no seating and now it's 24hrs but the distance is to far for a late night stop and I've found that the food isn't so hot later on in the evenings and I don't want to drive 30 - 40 minutes to get a hamburger.
> 
> We got our first gas station last year and it's still not open ... it just sits, fully completed many months ago and ? and then just 50 yds away another gas station opened up and within one month it was built and it opened immediately so actually we have two but the other one for some reason hasn't opened but the other gas station said it will eventually open...Lol Geez.
> 
> There is one grocery chain South Supermarket that seems to have many imported products and a larger supply including spam so I'll have to stock up within a week and now for the first time Johnsonville Sausages.. but Ooff 300 pesos for 5 pieces though but wow it's been 6 years since I had real sausage and it was unbelievable good, I can't believe just how horribly bad the local sausage recipe is until we once again had the real thing.


I guess some areas just advance and progress faster than others. With the gas stations, it's usually the local mayors and Brgy Captains that try to extort lots of money from the new owners to issue a business permit that is SUPPOSED TO BE low cost. So they sit unopened and vacant until the demand for $$$ can be met. Lousy but normal way to do business here.

That sausage sounds good and like you, I can't stand the local type. What I miss is pulling into a 76 truck stop for good biscuits drowning in sausage gravy! For that I'd drive 1,000 miles.

Sometime you'll hafta come north on a food shopping trip. Maybe not all the way up here but at least into a good area of Manila. We do end up with the out of stock routine in some stores like anywhere else. But at least there are other stores close by that will have the needed items.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> That sausage sounds good and like you, I can't stand the local type. What I miss is pulling into a 76 truck stop for good biscuits drowning in sausage gravy! For that I'd drive 1,000 miles.


QUIT THAT!!!! Now you went and got me salivating and dribbling all over my keyboard!!!! LOL

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The only meat problem we have here during the holidays is the unrefrigerated holiday hams... clearly marked " keep refrigerated". I would love to buy one - but not after sitting out on a regular display rack...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> The only meat problem we have here during the holidays is the unrefrigerated holiday hams... clearly marked " keep refrigerated". I would love to buy one - but not after sitting out on a regular display rack...


Yeah, some of the practices scare me, no way will I go for some things. I got food poisoning once back in the 80s at a catered function and wished to die cause it was so bad. NEVER AGAIN. I do buy the frozen & canned hams produced in the States, NZ, & AU - so good.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as sausage goes you can make your own, just google the recipes. I made my own here until we joined S&R. You can go whole hog and put them in casings or just make patties as I did. S&R has some US brands such as Hormel, Jimmy Dean, Emiral, etc. They do have their own in house made breakfast sausage that are good and I use them instead of making my own now. Sausage and gravy is easy to make as are biscuits so no reason to not have them when you want them. I also have military SOS(ground beef and gravy) all the time.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> QUIT THAT!!!! Now you went and got me salivating and dribbling all over my keyboard!!!! LOL
> 
> Fred


Hahaha---That really sounds good doesn't it? Got me thinking of the truck stop over in Kingman and even that big TA in Ontario CA. That's to say nothing of the Mom & Pop joints on the old US Hwy 99! It's enough to drive ya nuts thinking about it...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> As far as sausage goes you can make your own, just google the recipes. I made my own here until we joined S&R. You can go whole hog and put them in casings or just make patties as I did. S&R has some US brands such as Hormel, Jimmy Dean, Emiral, etc. They do have their own in house made breakfast sausage that are good and I use them instead of making my own now. Sausage and gravy is easy to make as are biscuits so no reason to not have them when you want them. I also have military SOS(ground beef and gravy) all the time.
> 
> Chuck


Just waiting for the S&R to open here in Iloilo. The Jimmy Dean sausage is one of my favs as a ready to go sausage.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Scrapple*



bidrod said:


> As far as sausage goes you can make your own, just google the recipes.
> 
> Chuck


I've given up on trying to make a decent sausage for now but I might try to make Scrapple, I've never had it but the ingredients seem reasonably cheap and available here and I want to give it a try. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears that the Bureau of Customs is still processing the meat products and other items so good, I guess they haven't received any documents stating they have to stop other than the Agriculture Culture Department ordering all products to be cancelled, and every year like I mentioned this comes up. 
BOC to release imported agri products despite DA order | Money | GMA News Online


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just for info. I was out and about earlier this morning and drove by the new S&R store. Couple guys out in front under a shade were selling memberships so I stopped and asked when the planned opening. They told me it is planned to open Nov. 16. Been moved up twice now so I guess will just have to wait & see.

Fred


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I was at S&R in BGC earlier today - NO meat shortage at all! Turkey, ham, an entire refrigerated row of sausages, hot dogs, sliced deli goods, etc. Also an entire aisle of Spam, canned corned beef, canned chicken, tuna, etc... Picked up some really fresh 90% ground beef, looks good! Now I've got to figure out what to make with it...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ham*



BGCExpat said:


> I was at S&R in BGC earlier today - NO meat shortage at all! Turkey, ham, an entire refrigerated row of sausages, hot dogs, sliced deli goods, etc. Also an entire aisle of Spam, canned corned beef, canned chicken, tuna, etc... Picked up some really fresh 90% ground beef, looks good! Now I've got to figure out what to make with it...


Ham sounds good, how big was it BGC, do they have those huge cans of ham in the refrigerated section? Its more like spam but I like it or processed ham.

Blessed be the one who lives close to an S & R grocery chain.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

BGCExpat said:


> I was at S&R in BGC earlier today - NO meat shortage at all! Turkey, ham, an entire refrigerated row of sausages, hot dogs, sliced deli goods, etc. Also an entire aisle of Spam, canned corned beef, canned chicken, tuna, etc... Picked up some really fresh 90% ground beef, looks good! Now I've got to figure out what to make with it...


I normally get the 80% from S&R and it stays usable longer than the local Supermarkets 80%. I usually make burgers then SOS, but last time made meatloaf and next on the list will be Salisbury steak. Found the big Hormel canned hams back in 2010 at Cash & Carry in Makati they also had whole frozen turkeys back then.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BGCExpat said:


> I was at S&R in BGC earlier today - NO meat shortage at all! Turkey, ham, an entire refrigerated row of sausages, hot dogs, sliced deli goods, etc. Also an entire aisle of Spam, canned corned beef, canned chicken, tuna, etc... Picked up some really fresh 90% ground beef, looks good! Now I've got to figure out what to make with it...


BBQ some burgers and we'll be right over!!!


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Hahaha! Did not know I would be so popular just from buying some hamburger! 

Yes the hams were from Farmer John and in the frozen meats section by the frozen fish. Red foil with plastic netting just like in the US during the holidays... I would have picked one up but my Pinay is not big on ham for some reason, must be a cultural thing. I love it but can't eat one by myself! I did not see any big canned hams but they have the smaller ones in the same aisle as the Spam. I thought I was at CostCo in Honolulu for a second with all that Spam!

I've got some business near S&R again tomorrow, maybe I will stop back in and pick one up anyway. The things one can make with leftover ham is endless, one of my favorites is split pea soup but I will make it with Monggo Beans instead of split peas - it's really delicious! She will eat that without hesitation...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Canned Ham*



BGCExpat said:


> Hahaha! Did not know I would be so popular just from buying some hamburger!
> 
> Yes the hams were from Farmer John and in the frozen meats section by the frozen fish. Red foil with plastic netting just like in the US during the holidays... I would have picked one up but my Pinay is not big on ham for some reason, must be a cultural thing. I love it but can't eat one by myself! I did not see any big canned hams but they have the smaller ones in the same aisle as the Spam. I thought I was at CostCo in Honolulu for a second with all that Spam!
> 
> I've got some business near S&R again tomorrow, maybe I will stop back in and pick one up anyway. The things one can make with leftover ham is endless, one of my favorites is split pea soup but I will make it with Monggo Beans instead of split peas - it's really delicious! She will eat that without hesitation...


When we first started bringing things like canned ham back in 1993 nobody ate the canned ham or the Tabasco sauce we'd show up two years later and that same bottle of Tabasco sauce was up on the shelf spoiled or discolored, but things have changed and they do have a craving for Tabasco and any good tasting ham product. Bidrod that Hormel Canned Ham sure sounds good.

The Farmer John ham I would bake with cloves and make a gravy from the juices ... wow hard for anyone to resist that flavor.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just for info. I was out and about earlier this morning and drove by the new S&R store. Couple guys out in front under a shade were selling memberships so I stopped and asked when the planned opening. They told me it is planned to open Nov. 16. Been moved up twice now so I guess will just have to wait & see.
> 
> Fred


Can't believe I did that -should have been DECEMBER 16 planned opening date. Hope nobody went there on that info.

Guess that's what happens when you get old. 

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked up the coupon book recently and inside it they stamped new dates for all the coupons. It says 16DEC for opening and no coupons good until January, of course. They said they waited to release the coupon books until they were sure of the opening date. I wish I was as sure as they pretend to be.

I hope they open on time. I want to video the grand opening for YouTube. I would hate to go all the way into the city if they are not opening... but who knows...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

We have just come from shopping in Los Banos and there was plenty of fresh and canned meats available in South Supermarket. S&R is only 40mins drive from the location (los Banos) you have listed below your name. 
I travel extensively throughout the Philippines and Laguna is more advanced than at least 90% of the country. 
You want to get out and about more and you will be surprised what foods are available and who actually cooks the food. In Los Banos i know an american who has a restaurant making pizzas and burgers. An Italian who does some great pasta dishes. An Indian who does some vegetarian curries. Yesterday i had a beautiful Australian beef and lamb homemade pie made in Los Banos.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

American owner who is usually there cooking or drinking beer!
Cheap and cheerful restaurant that is popular with students.

Romance comes with pizza, spices | Inquirer News

Italian owner does some mean dishes. Bit on the pricey side but a nice treat every so often. 

https://www.tripadvisor.com.ph/Rest..._Laguna_Province_Calabarzon_Region_Luzon.html

They do o a mean Australian beef and lamb pie and crepe with ice cream for around 200 pesos. 

https://www.tripadvisor.com.ph/Rest..._Laguna_Province_Calabarzon_Region_Luzon.html

Head up to my place in the mountains and eat at Arabella. The owner is a friend of mine and does a very pizza and some delicious cheesecakes

. https://www.tripadvisor.com.ph/Rest...Pizza_and_Coffee-Calabarzon_Region_Luzon.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna*



magsasaja said:


> We have just come from shopping in Los Banos and there was plenty of fresh and canned meats available in South Supermarket. S&R is only 40mins drive from the location (los Banos) you have listed below your name.
> I travel extensively throughout the Philippines and Laguna is more advanced than at least 90% of the country.
> You want to get out and about more and you will be surprised what foods are available and who actually cooks the food. In Los Banos i know an american who has a restaurant making pizzas and burgers. An Italian who does some great pasta dishes. An Indian who does some vegetarian curries. Yesterday i had a beautiful Australian beef and lamb homemade pie made in Los Banos.


Magsasaja, I just got back from shopping at South Supermarket and found the huge chickens in the frozen foods section, this time I asked the lady if she had large chickens and she brought me to the spot where they keep them frozen and also noticed in the same area they had the mini frozen game hens, bought Johnsonville sausages and that huge block of mozzarella cheese, noticed that they did have some large imported smoked hams with bone in them Ooff 4,000 pesos though and several stateside brands of Turkeys the most that I've noticed in the 6 years that I've been shopping there so things are looking up , I got the purefoods ham also there was a pallet of stacked Spam and the price was the lowest I've seen anywhere, so stalked up just in case.

I didn't find any pumpkin pies or any pies sold there though so I'm going to try the recipe Bigrod gave me and attempt to cook a pumpkin pie in the crock pot.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I picked up the coupon book recently and inside it they stamped new dates for all the coupons. It says 16DEC for opening and no coupons good until January, of course. They said they waited to release the coupon books until they were sure of the opening date. I wish I was as sure as they pretend to be.


The other day when I stopped, I asked about the coupon book like the one that you showed me, he said I would have to wait until after the opening and go to the courtesy desk with my receipt to get one. Won't make much difference short term anyway if the prices are not good till Jan.

Fred


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Magsasaja, I just got back from shopping at South Supermarket and found the huge chickens in the frozen foods section, this time I asked the lady if she had large chickens and she brought me to the spot where they keep them frozen and also noticed in the same area they had the mini frozen game hens, bought Johnsonville sausages and that huge block of mozzarella cheese, noticed that they did have some large imported smoked hams with bone in them Ooff 4,000 pesos though and several stateside brands of Turkeys the most that I've noticed in the 6 years that I've been shopping there so things are looking up , I got the purefoods ham also there was a pallet of stacked Spam and the price was the lowest I've seen anywhere, so stalked up just in case.
> 
> I didn't find any pumpkin pies or any pies sold there though so I'm going to try the recipe Bigrod gave me and attempt to cook a pumpkin pie in the crock pot.


Glad to hear you found what you were looking for at Southsupermarket. I was also there on Friday and it is well stocked up and definitely better than any of the SM supermarkets. As you found out yesterday they have a large selection of frozen meats at the back that are not on display. 
Due to our business i travel most days and there are some great places to eat in your/our area. Just takes time to find out where as they are not always on the main roads. Is the new Shakeys next to Goodwill?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Shakeys*



magsasaja said:


> Glad to hear you found what you were looking for at Southsupermarket. I was also there on Friday and it is well stocked up and definitely better than any of the SM supermarkets. As you found out yesterday they have a large selection of frozen meats at the back that are not on display.
> Due to our business i travel most days and there are some great places to eat in your/our area. Just takes time to find out where as they are not always on the main roads. Is the new Shakeys next to Goodwill?


The new Shakey's is next the SunStar Mall or off to the side, right Goodwill is just down from the mall, used to be a gas station but they tore that down and within 3 months they built a brand new Shakey's, real nice dining at night and they had a great tasting beer "Stella Artois". I haven't ate at Shakey's in a long time and their sausage pizza was really good the same flavor I remember stateside. Also noticed how the bathrooms were really modern, no touch water dispenser or motion type activated and real clean and the machine that dries the hands actually works in seconds and it also has some sort of light that disinfects the hands.

Friday we started out at the SunStar Mall and had a meal at Inasal and I was surprised to see two expats in their one guy I'd met before a Mormon preacher and his wife and then as we walked out I noticed another expat and his lady waiting for their meal. We traveled north to South Supermarket but I'm not sure if I seen one expat the place was crowded it was around 4 pm.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

We went to the S&R in Bonifacio Global City today, a complete madhouse! Not going back again until after the holidays, there's just too many people... Here's some 'ham-porn' for everyone...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BGCExpat, looks good, especially the hormel in the can, it's been a long time since I seen that. I think most of the malls and larger grocery chains are packed and the lines can be very long, the grocery stores don't have those conveyor belts for goods, if they did it sure would speed things up just a little, I miss some of the grocery stores stateside, they ring up your goods and stick them back in the cart you bag it yourself in another area.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BGCExpat said:


> We went to the S&R in Bonifacio Global City today, a complete madhouse! Not going back again until after the holidays, there's just too many people... Here's some 'ham-porn' for everyone...


WOW!! Thats very impressive compared to what we are used to seeing out here in the sticks. Drove by yesterday and it is a rather large building so I spose the selection of items available will depend on how they are set up inside. Still patiently waiting guess that is about all one can do.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

little update I found a guy selling huge white roosters and hens, I bought two roosters, one was 10.5 lbs and the other was 9.5 lbs, total cost for both was 700 pesos, huge towable cage just past the LTO in Pila moving towards Sta Cruz Laguna, I've never seen such huge chickens ever, my wife mentioned to me that she used to buy them this way from the chicken farm (no longer available or we don't know where to go), she said she paid 100 pesos each many years ago, so after one year they get new stock and sell these huge chickens.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> little update I found a guy selling huge white roosters and hens, I bought two roosters, one was 10.5 lbs and the other was 9.5 lbs, total cost for both was 700 pesos, huge towable cage just past the LTO in Pila moving towards Sta Cruz Laguna, I've never seen such huge chickens ever, my wife mentioned to me that she used to buy them this way from the chicken farm (no longer available or we don't know where to go), she said she paid 100 pesos each many years ago, so after one year they get new stock and sell these huge chickens.


Those sound like real keepers. If ya get a chance, add a photo or two.
It would be fun to see them. Makes me wonder what they have been feed all their lives or if it's the breed that makes them big.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Those sound like real keepers. If ya get a chance, add a photo or two.
> It would be fun to see them. Makes me wonder what they have been feed all their lives or if it's the breed that makes them big.


I think they are a large breed. When we got married we ordered 20kg of chicken and went out for the day. When we returned there was a wood and chicken wire cage on the front lawn with two of these huge chicken inside, at least they were garanteed fresh.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I think they are a large breed. When we got married we ordered 20kg of chicken and went out for the day. When we returned there was a wood and chicken wire cage on the front lawn with two of these huge chicken inside, at least they were guaranteed fresh.


That's pretty good. I'll have to look around locally see if I can locate. Those would be better for a weekend dinner than the smaller ones at any of the markets.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

I have no problem getting any meat needed in sorsogon. with the 2 savemore stores gasano mall and the market. and I get fresh milk from the dairy farm here. maybe you should talk to your governor there and ask him why there is a shortage.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

BGCExpat said:


> We went to the S&R in Bonifacio Global City today, a complete madhouse! Not going back again until after the holidays, there's just too many people... Here's some 'ham-porn' for everyone...


I stopped buy this S&R on the 14th while in manila for a couple of days and I have to say it was defiantly a mad house. me and the wife decided they didn't have anything we couldn't do without .


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rogdas said:


> I stopped buy this S&R on the 14th while in manila for a couple of days and I have to say it was defiantly a mad house. me and the wife decided they didn't have anything we couldn't do without .


The S&Rs have been busy this month even in Cavite and Laguna. Lot of 3 day sales going on plus people buying for Xmas. Weekends are bad even without the holidays.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Most of the major grocery chains will be packed and long lines and you don't want to go there in the evening ... lessons learned, I think my wait before was nearly one hour in line, so many visitors and more money for shopping, traffic also will be a nightmare.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is the last of the 'meat-porn', I swear! Pictures taken at Rustans Supermarket at Central Square in BGC yesterday. Just about any type of species, size, or cut available. They had some incredible looking fresh Japanese Wagyu beef availble but it was astronomicaly priced. The NY strip steak looked beautiful, but at P2700 for about 12 ounces it's out of my price range...


----------

